# Scaly face?



## supernova (Nov 23, 2015)

*Scaly face?(Resolved)*

Hello everyone! Thanks for checking this out. I just got my first budgie after quite a few months of research. I got him Saturday afternoon(November 21st) and as most new budgies, he's been just generally nervous getting used to everything. But that's not what I'm worried about.

My concern with him is his cere isn't looking too good. But I don't know if he's just(possibly) in breeding condition and I'm just overreacting. He could even be a she!

All I know about his history is the seller told me he was less than a year old and a rescue. So I don't know if they can go into 'breeding condition' when they're that young or if he's older.










Besides a funny looking cere, he's doing pretty well. I want to be sure I'm not just panicking for no good reason. If it is scaly face, is there anything I can do before I can get him into the vet? Also, how much would it cost, roughly, to get him checked out and treated for this? I didn't consider my budgie would be sick when I was saving up money.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Your he is a she. She is in breeding condition so around 6 months old to a year.

And I don't see what you're talking about but if she has scaly face mites you can use olive oil on the infected parts to smother the mites, just don't get any in her nose.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Your little budgie is actually a female that is in breeding condition. 
I don't see any sign of scaly mites in the picture.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some more pictures hoto: of your little cutie soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## supernova (Nov 23, 2015)

That's good to hear. Thank you guys! Once she gets settled in a little more, I'll update everyone. Oh, and her name is Nova (hence my username)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies, Nova is very pretty....:loveeyes:


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to TB forums, Supernova. Nova is a cute bird and I'm glad to know that she's alright. :budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Nova is a lovely little girl. 

Kudos to you for picking a rescue budgie.


----------



## supernova (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome and compliments on my little Nova. I'm sure she appreciates them! I'll find a more appropriate form to introduce her to the community whenever she settles in.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

What a pretty girl, but to me the with is crusty edge to the cere does look like it could be mites. Can you get a close up clear pic of her cere?


----------



## supernova (Nov 23, 2015)

I could certainly try. I just don't want to scare her too much. I'll try to go get a picture now.

Here's a better picture of her cere:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

The yellowy whitishy crust at the bottom of the cere, is it powdery? It still looks like scaley face to me.


----------



## supernova (Nov 23, 2015)

The crust isn't powdery at all. I'll keep an eye on it though and get her into the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Rub some olive oil into the area that is crusty. It'll help if it's scaly mites, and won't hurt if it's not.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 
I don't see any scaley mites either, but JW had a good suggestion  
Her cere could just be a little dry 

She's a beautiful girl and I hope to see lots more of her around the forums! Feel free to ask any questions you may have as we'd love to help 

You'll find plenty of informative articles around here if you need them, and if not, pictures are always welcome  
It's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------

